# SSBBW's on the scales



## ghhfdh (Nov 16, 2007)

Don't know why, but I love photos of SSBBW's getting weighed.

Anyone else? Anyone got a reason!?


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 16, 2007)

ghhfdh said:


> Don't know why, but I love photos of SSBBW's getting weighed.
> 
> Anyone else? Anyone got a reason!?



I take pics of me on the scale for my boyfriend 

its enjoyable <3


----------



## Aurora (Nov 16, 2007)

Ooooold pics (2004, I was 18 - omg look at those horrible fringe bangs lmao), but whee! I think this means I should take some new ones lol. 

View attachment aurora_old.jpg


View attachment aurora_old2.jpg


View attachment aurora_old3.jpg


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 16, 2007)

Aurora said:


> Ooooold pics (2004, I was 18 - omg look at those horrible fringe bangs lmao), but whee! I think this means I should take some new ones lol.



Lovely <333


----------



## tjw1971 (Nov 16, 2007)

Me too.... doesn't have to be an "SSBBW" either, really. It's just fun to look at. As for a reason why? I dunno... Maybe it's partially just cool having that photographic evidence that they really weigh a certain amount, rather than just taking their word for it.... We all know how often people just spout off a number because they're just guessing, and really haven't weighed in a long time. Or the people who lie about it.

But beyond that, maybe it's just exciting to me to see women comfortable enough with their size that they're happy to weigh themselves and let you see the results? (It's a stupid little thing to even care about, I suppose - but it really annoys me with my current g/f. She weighs herself in my bathroom all the time when she comes over, yet she flat out REFUSES to let me see, or even to tell me what she weighs. I have a real good idea anyway, but it just seems silly to hide such a detail from someone you're in a romantic relationship with, you know?) 

By contrast, one of my ex g/f's was always happy to weigh herself on any scale she saw, and talk openly about the results. (She weighed somewhere between 300-330lbs. and we often found bathroom scales gave very different readings for someone her size. (My digital scale claims to weigh up to 330, and it always blinked an error when she got on, yet her mom's digital said 324. A neighbor's dial scale only went to 300, and it stopped just before the 0, meaning it was showing 298 or 299. I think a doctor's beam type scale said she was about 315. So it was always just entertaining to see what one would say on a given day. 




ghhfdh said:


> Don't know why, but I love photos of SSBBW's getting weighed.
> 
> Anyone else? Anyone got a reason!?


----------



## biggusmaximus (Nov 17, 2007)

I also think it is great to see!

Awesome idea for a picture thread!!!! :eat2:


----------



## op user (Nov 17, 2007)

I think it is hot to see a SS/BBW on a scale, particularly it she overrotates the dial or it shows err on an electronic one. The reason? nothing particular it is just nice.

Please, please keep this pictures coming.

op user


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 18, 2007)

I've never seen my girl on a scale she's too embarrised to let me know how much she weighs exactly but her embarrisment is kinda cute hehe ^_^


----------



## ClickFa (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh, wow, Aurora, super cute!
John


----------



## goldendiamondeyes (Nov 24, 2007)

*I went to a PT therapist the other day, walked in and he said, "how much do you think you weigh?" I relied, " I THINK, Over 450 lbs, just not sure. Not been weighed in a while"...."WELL" he said, Step right up here and lets see.....(scale stopped at 400 lbs, My husband was watching.) Well he said, seems you weigh 400....step off let me see if it is working correctly.....(he weighs himself) Seems to be working fine....!" Dumb ass, some people are so stupid......LOL*


----------



## goldendiamondeyes (Nov 24, 2007)

*When I lived in my home town in Missouri, My Aunt went to the local feed store and got weighed.....*


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 24, 2007)

Pictures of pudgy people precariously perched upon poundage-appraising appliances is probably preferable for the population present.

btw, you may call me P.


----------



## BOXER (Nov 26, 2007)

Aurora said:


> Ooooold pics (2004, I was 18 - omg look at those horrible fringe bangs lmao), but whee! I think this means I should take some new ones lol.



HELLO!!!! :smitten: U are Gorgeous!


----------



## Aurora (Nov 28, 2007)

goldendiamondeyes said:


> *I went to a PT therapist the other day, walked in and he said, "how much do you think you weigh?" I relied, " I THINK, Over 450 lbs, just not sure. Not been weighed in a while"...."WELL" he said, Step right up here and lets see.....(scale stopped at 400 lbs, My husband was watching.) Well he said, seems you weigh 400....step off let me see if it is working correctly.....(he weighs himself) Seems to be working fine....!" Dumb ass, some people are so stupid......LOL*



LMAO! That's just awesome.

And thanks guys!


----------



## Danyull (Nov 29, 2007)

Looking good Aurora. Hmm, looking fowards to seeing others step up to the plate (no pun intended if there is one o.0)


----------



## Scx (Nov 30, 2007)

The Orange Mage said:


> Pictures of pudgy people precariously perched upon poundage-appraising appliances is probably preferable for the population present.
> 
> btw, you may call me P.



Passionate picture prancing, prepared a priori, pushes propriety perilously proximate to a precipice..

_PScx_


----------



## Mokojumbie (Dec 1, 2007)

Scx said:


> Passionate picture prancing, prepared a priori, pushes propriety perilously proximate to a precipice..
> 
> _PScx_



_ pshaw!_

(sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## Scx (Dec 6, 2007)

Mokojumbie said:


> _ pshaw!_
> 
> (sorry, couldn't resist)



Anytime.

_Scx_


----------



## duggendorf (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow, Aurora weighs 345 lbs! She does not look like this. For me it is exciting, too, to see a SSBBW on a bathroom scale, especially if she is barefoot and overrotates the dial. I am 37 yrs 6´0´´ 165 lbs, my wife is 36 yrs 5´10´´ 405 lbs.


----------



## op user (Mar 7, 2009)

Does any SSBBW are even tempted to overrun a scale knowingly stepping on one wit a limit below her weight? And if they did does the scale keep rotating or they stuck?


----------



## Jigen (Mar 7, 2009)

"Just" 50 kg?  LOL


----------



## duggendorf (Mar 9, 2009)

op user said:


> Does any SSBBW are even tempted to overrun a scale knowingly stepping on one wit a limit below her weight? And if they did does the scale keep rotating or they stuck?


 Yes, my wife did today just for fun. She weighs 405 lbs and stepped on our very old scale with a 260 lbs limit. It get stuck at 55 lbs, means 315 lbs. Usually we use a new digital one which can weigh 440 lbs.


----------



## the hanging belly (Mar 10, 2009)

op user said:


> Does any SSBBW are even tempted to overrun a scale knowingly stepping on one wit a limit below her weight? And if they did does the scale keep rotating or they stuck?



I once had to do this at the doctors and it saved me because it said i was 20 kilos lighter I was so relieved, lets just hope he doesn't get another scale


----------

